# Rare Buck Knives



## HomeBody (May 15, 2015)

This pair of Buck knives was purchased by my grandfather after the war in the late 40's. He was a game warden and hunter. He told me he used them for deer hunting. The small knife was used only to remove the tarsal glands from bucks, then the bigger one was used to gut the deer.
From what I can find out, they were made by H.H. Buck and his son Al in San Diego in their new post war shop. The larger one looks similar to a model called the "Pathfinder" but I can't find much on the two knife set. The red plastic on the handles is Lucite. Any info you have on these knives would be appreciated. Gary

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 11


----------



## Foot Patrol (May 15, 2015)

Cool looking knives Gary. I don't have any information on them but they look like they were sharpened a few times. I am sure you grandfather harvested a few deer in his day.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (May 15, 2015)

That's a super cool piece of knife making history and even cooler since it was brought into your possession by your gramps having owned it. I wouldn't part with that for all the tea in chinee. Here's a small but I'll wager knowledgeable group of Buck lovers:

http://iknifecollector.com/group/buckknivesgroup

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 15, 2015)

Man that is one cool set of knives. They have definitely seen some use - so they must be great knives. I like that double sheath too.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (May 15, 2015)

You can call the Buck knife company any time during work hours. They are super nice folks and will be glad to help in any way. There is also a Buck knife collector club which you can google. Hope this helps. Those collector folk will probably want to buy them!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (May 16, 2015)

I have a similar looking set that I received from my mom when her uncle passed away .Its called a sportsman set . Not sure when they were purchased , but the company info lists a San Diego address .

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------

